# Late January Trout



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2008)

With the weather hitting a balmy 38* I had the itch to fish. Spent a few hours on an Allentown, PA trout stream. It really was a nice day, slightly rainy and no other anglers to bother me  

Nailed this little brown on a husky jerk:







A few minutes later I hooked a real big brown trout on a trout magnet, fought it for about 10 seconds and it came unhooked - I cursed and cursed, but it did not make me feel better or bring back the fish  

You should have seen the one that got away!


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2008)

Good job esquired...Pics with you in them please. Im saving pics for the slide show. :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2008)

Jim said:


> Good job esquired...Pics with you in them please. Im saving pics for the slide show. :wink:



Oh, like that will be a problem for me LOL


----------



## SMDave (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice fish as usual Dave! If you don't mind me asking... what color/size husky jerk do you use? I would like to invest in a few for fishing around Lafayette College around spring time 8)


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 29, 2008)

I use a HJ1 in ghost minnow or firetiger


----------



## little anth (Jan 29, 2008)

nice fish dave :wink:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

Good job! Wish I was out fishing!


----------



## jkbirocz (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice job dave. Stupid trout magnets have the worst hooks ever. I got a huge palomino trout to bite one twice, but each time I set the hook the lure just popped out of its mouth. I am thinkin that not only does the small dull hook create the problem, but the tiny lead head screws up the hookset too. Maybe try bending it so it sticks out farther than the hook eye?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

Jake - I purchased a few tiny jigheads (I think they might be for crappie?) that are about the same size as a trout magnet but with a better hook. Oh course, i did not try them until after i lost that trout


----------



## mtnman (Jan 31, 2008)

so thats what a fish looks like. its been a while. the river thawed for whole day and when i went out fishing i didnt even get a bump. the river froze over again over night so its back to the fishing forum instead of fishing. good job and nice fish!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 31, 2008)

Jim said:


> Good job esquired...Pics with you in them please.



Why would you want to ruin a perfectly good picture??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2008)

Bryan_VA said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Good job esquired...Pics with you in them please.
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## Bryan_VA (Jan 31, 2008)

Now THAT picture is awesome! Nice croakers!


----------



## Nickk (Jan 31, 2008)

you can fish trout all year in PA? In Wisconsin the season is closed from Oct-March but Iowa is 12 months.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 31, 2008)

Year round - but you cannot keep trout (and other fish) in the "off" season. I keep nothing so I fish all the time - weather permitting


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice catch! At first glance I thought that was Skeet Reese in the pic


----------

